# Anyone recognize the "Old Fella"



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I have tried before, but does anyone recognize the "Old Fella", second from the right? Sort of a quiz! BTW, no clues, only EXTREMELY good guesses! What else is he famous for?
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Goalie, England, World Cup winners, Wembley 19xx


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Its one of 

Joe Argent
Henry Mooney
John Kilroy 

Suggest Henry Mooney

Chris.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

could he be an EX-Mersey Pilot/ harbour.master ?


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

ah ..last keeper of the Bar Light vessel ...before it went Automatic >


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Makko ...they are all old fella,s except one...


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

and the other one looks like she has been frightened by the deck boy ...or had too much port and lemon,,?


----------



## righthip (May 12, 2008)

Are they really our "Future Sporting Champions"? 

Also, who is the small little guy between the gents on the right.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Derbyroy,
An astute observation! 
The "middle" guy is my Old Fella. The award was for lifetime services to sport on the Wirral - He's been teaching Judo for almost fifty years! 72 and still going! The nautical link is that many, many Engineer Cadets may remember him at Birkenhead Tech. as a Marine Lecturer. He's still teaching too!
Regards,
Dave


----------

